# corn / royal over king?



## Samzo (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm going to be purchasing a snake in the next few days or so and I was wondering what people think are better and why? I really can't choose! :shock:

Sam

(i may consider a royal python but i cant edit the poll so just say please)


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

I added the python for you


----------



## Samzo (Sep 29, 2005)

lol thanks Rick


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Sep 29, 2005)

CORNS without a doubt!


----------



## Obie (Sep 29, 2005)

I think it depends on what you look for in a snake. I personally think Cave Racers (Elaphe taeniura ridleyi) are the best snakes there is. Very beautiful, active and interesting snakes. But they aren't as easy to handle as corns or royal/ball pythons.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 30, 2005)

i see, well I want a handable snake but its still pretty even at the moment.


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 30, 2005)

Corns and Royals are both generally easier handling than the kings, there are obviously always exceptions though and give it a day or so and the thread will be filled with people that have got handleable kings... :roll: However, out of all of them, you can rarely go wrong with a corn. Nice and easy to breed if you decide to in the future, and the most range of colours out of the three. I've got four corns, four different colours and they're 'het' for many things, when i breed them next year i should have a bag of skittles...

Dave


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 30, 2005)

my dads fist snake was a king snake

i dont know how easy each are, but for looks i personally would think a royal


----------



## Samzo (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks for everyones comments...just as I was about to go out and buy a royal my parents suddenly decided they didnt want dead mcie in their freezer. I tryed and tryed to persude them back but I couldn't  pretty bummed out about it


----------

